# Finally found a secure harness that works for large Tegus



## apocalypse910 (May 5, 2015)

So I have spent more than I care to admit on various leashes and harnesses for Loki. The first time I attempted to walk him he freaked out and nearly got free - the experience damn near gave me a phobia of taking him outside. Since then I've tried 8 or 9 other harnesses and none really seemed suitable enough or secure enough for me to trust as anything more than a backup when I am carrying him. Tegus are very oddly shaped animals and it seems impossible to find harnesses that will fit them, led alone hold them if they decide to go all Jurassic park outside.

The reptile leashes don't seem to be made of the strongest material and he can pretty much shrug out of them if he decides to back out. I found one dog harness that seemed to work but it was insanely hard to get on and was very uncomfortable for him (and worryingly tight around the neck). The rest were either too flimsy, impossible to put on, or just loose enough that he could get his legs out and wiggle free.

Today I bought a buddy belt 2[1] off amazon and it seems perfect. The materials are very strong so I'm confident he won't remotely be able to stretch or tear his way out. The design does not put pressure on his neck and it seems like he won't be able to slip through in either direction. It is the easiest harness to get on that I've found and he doesn't seem to mind it because there is no bulk to it. Normally he flips out when I put a harness on him - he gave this one half-hearted scratch and then promptly got distracted by some trash bags that had not yet been shredded by tegu claws. It also is pretty minimal so it won't block the sun during basking time.

Just a note: I measured Loki at 39.5 cm so he was pretty close to between sizes - I ended up getting the smaller harness(size 4) and it fit him with several belt loops to spare.

Anyways figured I'd share as I've been trying to find a good solution for this for years. I haven't taken him outside with it yet but I'll be sure to post more pics when I do. Definitely feeling a lot more confident about walking the crazy now


----------



## N8bub (May 8, 2015)

He is a good looking boy, is he a varnyard?


----------



## apocalypse910 (May 9, 2015)

N8bub said:


> He is a good looking boy, is he a varnyard?



Thank you! Yes he is - 2012 extreme.


----------



## Rebecca Stout (May 11, 2015)

Wow, finally an extreme option. My tegu got free of a ferret H harness and I've been phobic about ever taking her out again. With her, all she had to do were some barrel rolls and "pop pop" but buckles popped open. I have one more I"m going to try before going to your option. My tegu is very hyper and will hardly be still for a real buckle like that... so thats why I'm trying one more before I get that. I am SOOOOOOOOOO grateful you posted this because I've been at a loss for almost a year now.


----------



## Rebecca Stout (May 11, 2015)

Im so confused. I went to their sight, and did the find a size. And a 4 means your pet would have a chest circumference of 16 inches. I know that wouldnt fit a tegu (too big). I saw a size 1 would be 8 inches. That would be borderline big for me. Could you clarify?


----------



## apocalypse910 (May 11, 2015)

Rebecca Stout said:


> Im so confused. I went to their sight, and did the find a size. And a 4 means your pet would have a chest circumference of 16 inches. I know that wouldnt fit a tegu (too big). I saw a size 1 would be 8 inches. That would be borderline big for me. Could you clarify?


Sorry to hear about your experience with the ferret harness - that must have been terrifying. Loki didn't get free but he got halfway out of his harness and I had nightmares about him escaping for months. 

16" sounds about right - I wrapped a measuring tape around his chest right behind his front legs and measured just shy of 40cm. I'm just about on the middle belt loop on the size 4.. As for the buckle it is very easy to get tightened. If he's tugging it actually helps get the buckle fastened securely. Hope that helps.

BTW I did my first real test run outside and he did very well. He was pretty calm but when he decided to pull it didn't budge. The only problem I ran into was the meltdown/tantrum that occured when I tried to make him leave the park and go home


----------



## Rebecca Stout (May 13, 2015)

Thats great. At the time, my girl was just a year old. And not 100% tame. When she flipped out, and out of that harness, she took off like lightening. Thank gosh she was so smart, she ran to the front door. I stood there alone, terrified to breath. Because if she took off again, there was no way Id be able to catch her. Even a couple people trying to do so would have a time of it. I couldn't even scream for help cause it would spook her again. I just crept up closer and closer. Its all a blur now, because I thought she was going to be gone. Shes small for a tegu. And even at two years old, she can smash herself into cracks like under a dishwasher. Its crazy.

Thanks again for the advice. I hope you get pictures and vids of your outings.


----------



## Mikeiam (Mar 23, 2020)

apocalypse910 said:


> So I have spent more than I care to admit on various leashes and harnesses for Loki. The first time I attempted to walk him he freaked out and nearly got free - the experience damn near gave me a phobia of taking him outside. Since then I've tried 8 or 9 other harnesses and none really seemed suitable enough or secure enough for me to trust as anything more than a backup when I am carrying him. Tegus are very oddly shaped animals and it seems impossible to find harnesses that will fit them, led alone hold them if they decide to go all Jurassic park outside.
> 
> The reptile leashes don't seem to be made of the strongest material and he can pretty much shrug out of them if he decides to back out. I found one dog harness that seemed to work but it was insanely hard to get on and was very uncomfortable for him (and worryingly tight around the neck). The rest were either too flimsy, impossible to put on, or just loose enough that he could get his legs out and wiggle free.
> 
> ...


What’s the leash called on amazon


----------



## onnie0047 (Mar 25, 2020)

its call a buddy belt,

ive been looking at them, just not bought one yet, they seem to go in small med or large. here is just one seller of something similar


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07TQJFMR3/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Mikeiam (Mar 25, 2020)

Thank u I found it I ordered her one


----------



## onnie0047 (Mar 25, 2020)

when you get it how about a review and a few photos


----------



## Mikeiam (Mar 26, 2020)

onnie0047 said:


> when you get it how about a review and a few photos


U got it !!


----------

